# The Lost Dungeons of Xon - A series of interactive Pathfinder compatible e-Modules



## Burning Yeti (Jun 28, 2014)

Announcing the launch of our Kickstarter campaign for _The Lost Dungeons of Xon_, a series of Pathfinder compatible e-modules designed to take full advantage of the interactive PDF format! It's the first series of modules created specifically to utilize the rewards from Dwarven Forge’s Game Tiles and Reaper’s Bones Miniatures.

The initial series of three modules, which is designed to take a starting party from 1st-level to 6th-level, can be used in any campaign world and will be released as interactive PDFs. The modules will have several state-of-the-art features, including embedded professionally-narrated audio, “pop-up” stat blocks, clickable links to the official Pathfinder PRD, direct navigation to room and encounter descriptions from an overview map, and more. Each module will also include a companion digital player’s guide with “unlockable content” that the GM can give the players access to at the appropriate time.

The Kickstarter will run until July 28, 2014. If successfully funded, the first module will be available to backers by September 2014, with the second and third modules to be delivered no later than March 2015. A free portion of the first module, The Lost Dungeon of Gold and Blood, is available now at www.burningyeti.com.

Burning Yeti Studios is a group of highly experienced gamers and creative professionals with a proven record in the gaming and publishing industries. Our team of industry professionals includes a three-time successful Kickstarter, a former game store owner, and two former editors from the monthly magazine _InQuest Gamer_.

Check us out at ​https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/burningyeti/the-lost-dungeons-of-xon-pathfinder-compatible-emo

(Or at the very least watch our video. I promise it's amusing.) 

[video=youtube;Fbk9OamMuIQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fbk9OamMuIQ[/video]


----------



## Burning Yeti (Jul 3, 2014)

Just wanted to post an update and let people know that tomorrow (July 4th) is the LAST day people can get in our early bird "Scout" backer level. So if you've been considering jumping on board, now's the time!

We've also been backed by both Dwarven Forge and Reaper Miniatures, so yes... we're for real!


----------

